# question about rebatching



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

So,I have a really cheap scale.The last batch came out short on lye,by about 2 0z`s.
When I rebatch do I just mix the lye with water as usual? How much water?Does the lye mixture and the fats have to be the same temp again?
The soap is in my crockpot now and I`m trying to melt it on a low setting.
Anything else I need to know?


Sharon


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You don't need to add any more lye to the soap that is short on lye, you will have to make another batch of soap, let it set and then melt them together. Here is a link with instructions for rebatching soap that has too much oil:

http://www.soap-body-and-spa.com/rebatching.html

I suggest that you buy a digital scale from Walmart. I never check the temperature of my lye water. I put the container for the lye water on my scale and zero out the weight, then I pour in the water until I get the weight I need. I set the container holding the water in the sink and slowly stir in the correctly weighed amount of lye. I then weigh out my hard fats and oils, while they are melting I weigh my liquid oils. I combine my melted fats and liquid oils and stick blend. I check to see if my lye water is fairly clear, when the lye water looks fairly clear, I slowly add the lye water to the combined oils and stick blend until the mixture comes to thin trace. This is when I add my essential oils.
With this method, I don't worry about temperatures of the lye water and the oils, the liquid oils usually cool down the melted, hard fats to some degree and when the lye water is fairly clear it is cool enough to add to the oils.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

linn said:


> You don't need to add any more lye to the soap that is short on lye, you will have to make another batch of soap, let it set and then melt them together. Here is a link with instructions for rebatching soap that has too much oil:
> QUOTE]
> 
> does the new batch have to be exactly the same as the old with the missing amount of lye added to it?
> This is what I think I am reading on the link provided.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

_Too much oil

If the soap you are rebatching has too much oil and not enough lye, you can add this soap shredded or grated to a new batch of appropriately underfatted fresh soap base, which you will then cook following one of the Hot Process methods.

To calculate the amount of lye to use in this batch of fresh soap, you will need to add up all the fats/oils in both batches of soap (the new batch and the failed batch). Then subtract from the total amount of lye needed for your superfatted ratio chosen in you new batch of soap, your amount of lye used in the failed batch.
EG:
New batch fats oils + Old batch fats oils = total fats and oils used in batch of soap
Total lye needed for the amount of oils for superfatting ratio &#8211; lye used in old batch = lye needed to be added in new batch._


I would need to see the recipe with the exact amount of lye that you actually used. Then I could try to help you figure out how to make an underfatted batch.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Linn,
Well I could not grate or shred the soap it was to soft.I let it sit 24 hours.Thats when I thought I`d try the crockpot method.

The recipe was:

40 oz canola
36 oz olive
12 oz coconut
26 0z water
12 oz lye (it was supposed to be 12,but I made a mistake and used 10)

1 oz energy FO
2 oz citrus EO


apparently I`m the only one that panics,since I`m the only one with three posts in ONE WEEK. :ashamed:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I would continue doing what you planned to do. Get the soap melting in a crock pot. Combine up 2 oz of lye with 2.5 oz of water and add to pot. The heat of the lye solution will help melt that soap. 

Make sure all the soap has melted and that the soap goes through all the stages of Hot Processing.

And no, you're not the only one that panics ... a lot of us have just been doing this a long time. We welcome folks that have problems with their soap to keep us thinking.

And echoing what Linn said, get an electronic scale. I use a KD-7000. Old Will Knott has the best prices on scales. When using your scale, place it in a large, clear plastic bag (a 2 gallon bag works great for me). This will protect your scale from oils, lye, water, EO/FO and extend the life of your scale.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks!
My scale is so frustrating.I planned on buying a electronic/digital scale from Old Will Knott`s.I was just waiting to see if I actually enjoyed making soap.I guess I do,I`ve made seven batches this week so far and I`m making two more today! I have found a place that sells my soaps like crazy.I sold out of all of last years supplies.Now I`m trying to keep up.
The local hardware store in town (where I buy my lye) is starting to get suspicious.I`m just kidding,they know me.They only sell lye in 16 oz size`s.It`s the "Rooto" brand.
Which I just noticed used to state 100% Sodium Hydroxide.Now the bottle just says 100% Lye.hmmmm?? I better look into this!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Go ahead and follow Cyndi's instructions. She has been making soap for quite a while. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I second Cyndi's directions. Be sure that you let the soap get to a full gel in the crockpot and stir the heck out of it to get that lye water incorporated.

I see that you are selling this soap?

IMO get a new scale NOW, along with some Product Liability Insurance before you sell any more soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you are selling your soap and using an inaccurate scale, you better safe guard yourself with product liability insurance as lathermaker suggested!

And contact Old Will Knott ASAP!!


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks,I ordered my scale today.
FYI I test all soap before selling.I tested with ph strips.Also I have a neice that works in a lab and she tested for me with a meter.
I`ve not made soap very long and I`m certainly not an expert or even a novice.But I`ve had skin for along time and used soaps for as long as I can remember and you can kind of tell can`t you?
Do all of you that sell carry liability insurance,still?Or only when you first started out?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

4nTN said:


> Thanks,I ordered my scale today.
> FYI I test all soap before selling.I tested with ph strips.Also I have a neice that works in a lab and she tested for me with a meter.
> I`ve not made soap very long and I`m certainly not an expert or even a novice.But I`ve had skin for along time and used soaps for as long as I can remember and you can kind of tell can`t you?
> Do all of you that sell carry liability insurance,still?Or only when you first started out?


pH strips are woefully inaccurate. Meter testing is better. 

I started making soap in 1999, started selling in 2000 a full year (and several hundred batches) later. I also had Liability Insurance before I ever sold any. With the Sue happy world we live in, I won't take the chance of losing my home over a bar of soap.

Any venue that I have sold in, starting at the Farmer's Markets up to large craft fairs require you to have at least a 1 Million dollar Product Liability Insurance.
And to answer your other question. YES, I do still carry Insurance 11 years later.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I certainly never thought about losing my home over a bar of soap.:shocked:
I`m a festival food vendor.I do carry a product liability policy of 1 million,as required by most of the larger festivals.
My farmers market(where I sell soap,eggs,homemade vinegars and homegrown herbs) does not ask this from any of the vendors.And to my knowledge none of the other vendors have insurance.
I`ve never sold soap at the larger festivals that require insurance.I know my insurance company requires that I use a commissary (a health inspected kitchen) for my food vending buisness.I am wondering if you have to make special allowances in your soaping kitchen/studio/shop?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Check to see that your Product Liability Insurance specifically covers soap. As for losing your home, anything is possible. All it would take is for someone to get a bad lye heavy bar, with resulting skin burns. You could be sued for negligence.


----------

